# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Співає Таїсія Повалій

## Lampada

Кришталевая вода 
Слова - Серова В., музика  - Харитонов О.  
Закотилось сонце
У гаї широкі
Вже поснули трави
Буйні, голоокі,
Вечір їм співає
Пісню солов'їну,
Ну а в думках у мене
Тілько ти. 
Папоротне зіллячко
Та руту - мяту,
Буду доглядати,
Буду поливати,
Свіжою водою
З чистої криниці,
І тебе чекати
Всю ніч, коханий. 
Кришталевая вода,
Крижана водиця
Заручила нас вона,
Ось мені й не спиться.
Кришталевою водою
Не загасиш полум'я,
Якщо серденько палає -
Видно вогнище здаля.
Якщо серденько палає -
Видно вогнище здаля. 
Вже дрімають за вікном
Старії Карпати.
Я одна не можу
і не хочу спати.
Я щаслива тим,
Що ти живеш у світі,
Пам'ятаєш, любиш
Ти мене, коханий 
Кришталевая вода,
Крижана водиця
Заручила нас вона,
Ось мені й не спиться.
Кришталевою водою
Не загасиш полум'я,
Якщо серденько палає -
Видно вогнище здаля. 
Кришталевая вода,
Крижана водиця
Заручила нас вона,
Ось мені й не спиться.
Кришталевою водою
Не загасиш полум'я,
Якщо серденько палає -
Видно вогнище здаля. 
Кришталевая вода,
Крижана водиця
Заручила нас вона,
Ось мені й не спиться.
Кришталевою водою
Не загасиш полум'я,
Якщо серденько палає -
Видно вогнище здаля.

----------


## Lampada

Чарівна скрипка 
Слова:    Юрій Рибчинський 
Музика:   Ігор Поклад  
Сіла птаха білокрила на тополю,
Сіло сонце понад вечір за поля.
Покохала, покохала я до болю
Молодого, молодого скрипаля. 
Покохала, зачарована струною
Заблукала та мелодія в гаю.
В гай зелений журавлиною весною
Я понесла своє серце скрипалю. 
Йшла до нього, наче місячна царівна,
Йшла до нього, як до березня весна.
І не знала, що та музика чарівна
Не для мене, а для іншої луна. 
Сіла птаха білокрила на тополю,
Сіло сонце понад вечір за поля.
Покохала, покохала я до болю
Молодого, молодого скрипаля.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQEPLmTHNG0  *Черемшина* 
Слова: Микола Юрійчук
Музика: Василь Михайлюк 
Знов зозулі голос чути в лісі,
Ластівки гніздечко звили в стрісі.
А вівчар жене отару плаєм,
Тьохнув пісню соловей за гаєм. 
Приспів:
Всюди буйно квітне черемшина,
Мов до шлюбу, вбралася калина.
Вівчара в садочку, в тихому куточку,
Жде дівчина, жде.
Йшла вона в садок повз осокори,
Задивилась на високі гори,
Де з беріз спадають чисті роси,
Цвіт калини приколола в коси. 
Приспів. 
Вже за обрій сонечко сідає,
З полонини їй вівчар співає:
“Я прийду до тебе, як отару
З водопою зажену в кошару”.
Приспів.
Ось і вечір, вівці біля броду
З Черемоша п’ють холодну воду.
У садочку вівчара стрічає
Дівчинонька, що його кохає. 
Приспів. 
Додала 16/02-2009 р.:  

> *плай,* ю, _ч., діал._ Стежка в горах. _Юра йшов довгий час верхом, плаєм, лишаючи село по лівій руці_ (Фр.)

 *Zaya*

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Бендеровцы.

----------


## Lampada

> Бендеровцы.

   ::   А это ещё к чему?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Это комметарий  :: . Или тема не предполагает отзывов?  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Это комметарий . Или тема не предполагает отзывов?

 Может, тогда объяснишь, какое отношение к этой теме имеет твой комментарий?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

На каком языке песня.

----------


## Rtyom

::

----------


## Lampada

Зелений гай 
Слова:   Юрій Рибчинський
Музика:  Олександр Злотник 
Там, де зустрів мене, там шумить і нині
Гай, зелений гай.
Там полюбив, як ти, мої очі сині,
Гай, зелений гай.
Там полюбив, як ти, мій веселий голос,
Гай, зелений гай.
Там я спитала: "Що ж буде з нами, любий,
Як прийде розмай?" 
Приспів:
Ти щасливий будеш, (3)
Грай, музико, грай!
А мене забудеш, (3)
Грай, музико, грай!
Можеш все забути (3)
Тільки пам’ятай
Зоряну дорогу (3)
В гай, зелений гай. 
Як ти мене кохав, пам’ятати буде
Гай, зелений гай.
Що ти мені казав, не розкаже людям
Гай, зелений гай.
А як прийдуть осінні холодні хмари
В гай, зелений гай,
Хай на твоїм весіллі лунає пісня,
Ллється через край. 
Приспів (2)

----------


## Triton

> Бендеровцы.

  Это хто ж такие?  ::  Последователи Остапа Бендера?  ::

----------

